# Early Fenton backsaw resto.



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

While I'm waiting to finish my new bench, I got an itching to fix up this old Fenton backsaw. I have been wanting to hand cut dovetails, but my existing saws aren't up to the task. So I figured I would see if I could make this one come alive again. 

I'm in the process of carving out a new handle from some super curly maple as the former was pretty beat up and cracked. The blade was super straight and has some oxidation but no big pits and all the teeth are present. I'm slowly cleaning it up and will be setting the teeth to rip. Looks to have 14 tpi and about .03 kerf. Should do the trick when sharp. 

I'll post a few more pics as I progress. Hopefully by next weekend she'll be cutting away. Anybody else using the old stuff?


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet ! 

I love a good old handsaw. 
Just picked up some navel jelly to see if I can bring back a couple long saws from the dead.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks FB. Are you using the jelly to clean the blades? What does it do? Never used it myself.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cant wait to see that handle finished. Looks good so far. No need in giving up on a good tool just because it shows a little wear and tear.


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

i love old tools, its good to see someone restoring them, good work so far!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

The Navel Jelly will etch off the rust. If it's not pitted too much, a good sanding after will shine it up nice. :yes:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks again all. I'm having fun getting into the swing again!

Ty, FB. Did a little google and had to run out to get some. Unfortunately couldn't find it, but picked up another phosphoric acid based remover. If it doesn't work I'll have to order some jelly.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Had a little time to do some more work on this old saw today. Just the new handle really. The sharpening guy still had the blade - which he is now not going to sharpen! He's afraid to mess it up. I'll be sending off to a fellow member here hopefully tomorrow.

Anyway, got the new handle all shaped out and started the finishing work. It is all wiped with 2 shades of Danish oil after sanding to 800. All that's left is a few more wipe downs after I cut the slot for the blade and set the proper holes. Then a final clear coat to end it. Should really sparkle!

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/ashlea30/?action=view&current=IMG_0165.mp4 -- check this quick video


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Did some test fitting last night. Decided to do a little surgery on a Disston 88 gent's saw that I had picked up at a flea market with a broken handle. 

I marked it up then trimmed the back spine an inch so the blade would set deeper in the handle. Cut the slots for spline and blade in the handle. Once the blade was properly fit, I drilled the holes for the hardware. I've got old split-nuts in there now, but I'm looking for some updated sets to replace them.

I should get to finishing up the handle with a good clear gloss top coat today.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Fine job! The cool thing about making your own, you can customize it to fit your own hands.:yes:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Sent off the Fenton and both Disston to our own Daren for a sharpening tune-up. Got em back in record time and they look great. The man certainly knows his way with files!

Today I finished up the little Disston 88. Used the natural Danish oil finished handle with a few coats of clear gloss poly. I think she turned out pretty well. Cuts great, too! 

The Fenton is up next as I put the finishing touches on it's handle tonight and tmrw.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks good, ready for another lifetime of service. :thumbsup:




.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonderful job resurecting that saw. I love that handle, nice curls in it. This is a great post, fun to watch the evolution. You'll have to post some projects you use it on. How old are those saws, do you have an idea?


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. This is fun stuff.

ACP - I think I've narrowed the Disston ages down to within a decade. The 68(i kept calling it 88:huh appears to be from the 30s. The larger one I believe to be a #4 from the early 20th century. Around 1910-20. The Fenton is a mystery as I've never found another or any reference of them. Probably late 1800s tol 1920.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Love the final product. Turned out absolutely fantastic. Great job. I like the shape and style of the handle and that grain really pops!!!


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

*next is coming ...*

Thanks Ken. The curly tiger is one of my all-time favorites.

Put the first finishing touches on the Fenton handle today. Finished with multiple layers and varied combinations of red dye, red oak minwax, and cherry Danish oil. Still need to cut the blade slot and mill the screw holes.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautimous work, there. :thumbsup:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

*new life!*

finally breathed some new life into the old Fenton. applied that last of the finish yesterday and did the assembly this morning. i'm super happy with the weight and feel of this one. ran a few test cuts and it performed above expectations. daddy is happy.:icon_cool:

two down. who knows how many more to go. the old Disston is up next. it's getting a sycamore handle. then a few more waiting in the wings, but i'm eyeing a couple that may jump ahead in line.

btw - if anyone might want a new handle for themselves, let me know via pm.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dave I know nuttin'*

about these old saws. I do appreciate your energy and fine efforts in the restorations, with a little help from Daren. :yes:
I do see something I would do a little different re the "looks" of the handle. For me I'd like the end of the back rib covered by the handle. Right now it looks a little raw. I don't know what the originals did or looked like, so I might be all wet here. Just talkin' from a "designers" point of view. Nice work regardless!  bill

I see after a Google search that the way you have done it is typical, so I guess my suggestion is a little "all wet" :laughing:
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...1&sa=1&q=old+wood+backsaws&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Bill. Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated. I think I see exactly what your saying. This blade was originally going to set just flush to the first rise notch you see. I felt it needed to set slightly deeper to five it more stablity in such a lightweight handle. It still wouldn't have actually set in under a notch though. But I certainly agree that may look a lot cleaner and actually give some extra leverage. 

Can't say I've seen one set in like that, but I like the idea a lot. I will definitely give it a whirl on the next one. Will make cutting the slot a bit more complicated. Love a challenge. 

Btw - did you make te one you posted? Very unique and cool looking handle.


E- And yes; if it weren't for Daren, these would be wall hangers instead of great users!! He will be getting ALL of my business no doubt! I would recommend anyone to use his service anytime!! Not only skilled, but a hell of a gentleman as well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

midcent' dave said:


> Hey Bill. Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated. I think I see exactly what your saying. This blade was originally going to set just flush to the first rise notch you see. I felt it needed to set slightly deeper to five it more stablity in such a lightweight handle. It still wouldn't have actually set in under a notch though. But I certainly agree that may look a lot cleaner and actually give some extra leverage. "
> 
> _*Yea, I don't know if you can make a mortise from the end rather than the top so none of the backer bar shows...but for guy who wanted a challenge...*_:laughing:
> 
> ...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You did a heckuva rehab on that saw. Looks great. Almost too nice to use. I have a few back saws and tenon saws that were flea market finds. Don't know how old they are. Always thought about puttin' on new handles, but could never bring myself to replacing history. 

I always wondered what craftsman had his hands on them and what wonderful work (or trash) was done with it. So, I guess I'll never know. But if there are vibes attached to them, I hope they are positive.












 









.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Ty CM. Now out those old saws back in the game! There's only one way to get that old karma flowing, and it by hangin' on the wall. :smile:

I've got the Disston handle drawn out, but just don't feel like sawing that much with the coping saw today. :no: Maybe tmrw.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

*Next one done - 1st full resto*

Well, the Disston took a backseat for a few while I decide which block I want to carve the handle from. Still not sure.

While I'm debating that, I figured I should at least get one done. This was an antique store attic find. The blade actually came in a set of 4 interchangeable blades that were only marked Japan. Came with a few backsaw types, a keyhole, and a small crosscut blade. All were a little rusty, but for $4 I had to rescue at least one of them. I had to reshape the handle end of the blade to give it a better visible profile and for proper fit in the new handle.

I made yet another open tote handle for this one. I just love the look and feel of these. The wood is a scrap chunk that Daren sent me off his floor when he sharpened my last two blades. For the life of me I can't remember the species and I deleted the pm that had told me.:blink: I want to say Sycamore, but I'm not sure. I do know it's friggin' cool. I really dig the all over grain pop that makes this wood stand out. Just used a 50/50 danish oil and Minwax stain; then a brush gloss laquer finish.

Oh - and I actually maned up and sharpened my first saw! After watching a few vids on rip saw sharpening, I figured WTH. Won't catch me working on any crosscuts any time soon, but making this one rip wasn't bad at all. And the best part? It's sharp as heck. :smile:

Bill - I also took up that last chalenge and set the blade in and under that first lip on top of the handle. I think it does give it a bit more stability. And it looks cool up close.:thumbsup:

Here she is:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

midcent' dave said:


> I want to say Sycamore, but I'm not sure.


:yes: 1/4 sawn sycamore, very pretty wood IMO. Great looking handle.




.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*GTreat!*

Now that's what I'm talkin' about, smooth clean and probably a bit stronger. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks fellas. Always appreciate your feedback. 

Daren, I'm loving that sycamore. You were spot on about the grain. I'd like to have my hands on about a cabinets worth of that stuff! I'm thinking I'd like just 10 minutes to run around your shop picking up "scraps" to work with!! Who am I kidding? 5 would be a thrill!! Thanks again, man. 

Was hoping you would like that, Bill. Not sure now that I see it why more of them aren't like that. Wasn't much more effort to do, and it has to be more stable that way. Good idea - accident or not. :thumbsup:


----------

